# We Are Preparing For Massive Civil War’ Says DHS Informant



## Cowboy

Not the best source for an article, but I beleive there is more truth to it then not. 




> In a riveting interview on TruNews Radio, Wednesday, private investigator Doug Hagmann said high-level, reliable sources told him the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is preparing for “massive civil war” in America.
> “We have problems . . . The federal government is preparing for civil uprising,” he added, “so every time you hear about troop movements, every time you hear about movements of military equipment, the militarization of the police, the buying of the ammunition, all of this is . . . they (DHS) are preparing for a massive uprising.”
> 
> Hagmann goes on to say that his sources tell him the concerns of the DHS stem from a collapse of the U.S. dollar and the hyperinflation a collapse in the value of the world’s primary reserve currency implies to a nation of 311 million Americans, who, for the significant portion of the population, is armed.
> 
> Uprisings in Greece is, indeed, a problem, but an uprising of armed Americans becomes a matter of serious national security, a point addressed in a recent report by the Pentagon and highlighted as a vulnerability and threat to the U.S. during war-game exercises at the Department of Defense last year, according to one of the DoD’s war-game participants, Jim Rickards, author of _Currency Wars: The Making of the Next Global Crisis_.
> 
> Through his sources, Hagmann confirmed Rickards’ ongoing thesis of a fear of a U.S. dollar collapse at the hands of the Chinese (U.S. treasury bond holders of approximately $1 trillion) and, possibly, the Russians (threatening to launch a gold-backed ruble as an attractive alternative to the U.S. dollar) in retaliation for aggressive U.S. foreign policy initiatives against China’s and Russia’s strategic allies Iran and Syria.
> 
> “The one source that we have I’ve known since 1979,” Hagmann continued. “He started out as a patrol officer and currently he is now working for a federal agency under the umbrella of the Department of Homeland Security; he’s in a position to know what policies are being initiated, what policies are being planned at this point, and he’s telling us right now—look, what you’re seeing is just the tip of the iceberg. We are preparing, we, meaning the government, we are preparing for a massive civil war in this country.”
> 
> “There’s no hyperbole here,” he added, echoing _Trends Research Institute’s_ Founder Gerald Celente’s forecast of last year. Celente expects a collapse of the U.S. dollar and riots in America some time this year.
> 
> 
> Since Celente’s ‘Civil War’ prediction of last year, executive orders NDAA and National Defense Resources Preparedness were signed into law by President Obama, which are both politically damaging actions taken by a sitting president.
> 
> And most recently, requests made by the DHS for the procurement of 450 million rounds of hollow-point ammunition only fuels speculation of an upcoming tragic event expected on American soil.
> These major events, as shocking to the American people as they are, have taken place _during an election year._
> 
> Escalating preparatory activities by the executive branch and DHS throughout the last decade—from the Patriot Act, to countless executive orders drafted to suspend (or strip) American civil liberties “are just the beginning” of the nightmare to come, Hagmann said.
> 
> He added, “It’s going to get so much worse toward the election, and I’m not even sure we’re going to have an election in this country. It’s going to be that bad, and this, as well, is coming from my sources. But one source in particular said, ‘look, you don’t understand how bad it is.’ This stuff is real; these people, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), they are ready to fight the American people.”
> 
> TruNews_‘_ Wiles asked Hagmann: who does the DHS expect to fight, in particular? Another North versus South, the Yankees against the Confederates? Hagmann stated the situation is far worse than a struggle between any two factions within the U.S.; it’s an anticipated nationwide emergency event centered on the nation’s currency.
> 
> “What they [DHS] are expecting, and again, this is according to my sources, what they’re expecting is the un-sustainability of the American dollar,” Hagmann said. “And we know for a fact that we can no longer service our debt. There’s going to be a period of hyperinflation . . . the dollar will be worthless . . . The economic collapse will be so severe, people won’t be ready for this.”


http://www.infowars.com/we-are-preparing-for-massive-civil-war-says-dhs-informant/


----------



## muleman RIP

I look for some sort of uprising whether racial or fueled by currency failure.  Either one will lead to the other and SHTF will occur.


----------



## JEV

Having lived through the race riots of the late 60's, I would be more inclined to say there would be a black vs white conflict, perpetrated by this racially divisive administration. Their inaction against blatant criminal activity by black hate groups, speaks volumes where this administration places its hope and change. We discussed the massive .40 cal purchase by DHS awhile back, and I believe we all believe (some silently) that the government is planning to attack the people...not the other way around. As the saying goes, NOTHING this crowd does surprises me anymore, it just pisses me off that we have such milquetoast politicians more concerned with their own agenda than that of the people they are supposed to be protecting. Yes, I fear my government much more than my fellow man, and that alone is a sad state of affairs. But by the same token, I believe this administration is underestimating the patriotism of the American people. I guess time will tell how this fleshes out. Don't be surprised to see more aggressive behavior by Obama and his ilk.


----------



## Kane

Count on riots and looting commencing midnite November 6th when Barack Hussein Obama is defeated. The only possible circumstance to make things worse would be to have George Zimmerman acquitted on the same day.


----------



## Danang Sailor

<sarcasm>
I had a talking carrot in my salad last night that confirmed that all of this is true, and furthermore that the Illuminati's Martian
masters will be revealing their presence as the real power throughout the world very soon.  Their only fear are the Seven
Dwarfs from Disneyland, who have secret ninja powers that can defeat even the bravest, wisest Martian operator.
</sarcasm>

Cowboy, my talking carrot is at _*least*_ as reliable as anything that comes from Doug Hagmann, who has stolen material
from others (plagiarism) and published "data" that he knew and admitted he knew was completely false at the time he
published it!  This guy makes Mel Gibson's Jerry Fletcher character (_Conspiracy Theory_) seem completely stable and
rational.

There is a fair chance that the actions of Barrack Obama may indeed cause riots and much death during the nest twelve
months, but my review of the numbers seems to indicate that the recent huge ammo contracts may not be as ominous as
we all first thought.  If we look at the number of LE agencies that are under the DHS "umbrella" and then the number of
armed agents in those agencies, the odds are high that this amount ammo is for normal use (training + field ops).  Now,
if you want to argue that DHS has too many LE agencies, I won't argue; too many eggs in one basket and all that.

For the record DHS LE agencies include:
      Federal Law Enforcement Training Center
   Citizenship and Immigration Services
      Customs and Border Protection
             Office of Field Operations
             Border Patrol
             Office of CBP Air and Marine
      Federal Protective Service
      Immigration and Customs Enforcement
             Enforcement Removal Operations
             Homeland Security Investigations
      Office of Intelligence
      Secret Service
      Transportation Security Administration
             Office of Law Enforcement/Air Marshal Service
      U.S. Coast Guard

That's a lot of people to train, qualify, and arm each year.  It makes the ammo buy seem a lot less onerous.


----------



## squerly

Danang Sailor said:


> If we look at the number of LE agencies that are under the DHS "umbrella" and then the number of
> armed agents in those agencies, the odds are high that this amount ammo is for normal use (training + field ops).


I may be wrong but I thought I heard somewhere that the purchases were hollowpoints ammo.    They use hollow points for practice?


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> I may be wrong but I thought I heard somewhere that the purchases were hollowpoints ammo.    They use hollow points for practice?



"Train with what you carry so there will be no surprises when it counts."  Always made sense to me; apparently it does to
someone in DHS as well.  If not, then you can start to be slightly concerned I suppose.


----------



## Catavenger

I just can't  picture that much HANDGUN ammo. being used for a civil war.


----------



## Cowboy

Catavenger said:


> I just can't picture that much HANDGUN ammo. being used for a civil war.


 40 cal is also used in carbines, I should know its my favorite.


----------



## Catavenger

I didn't know it was in carbines. Just curious what's the model?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Catavenger said:


> I didn't know it was in carbines. Just curious what's the model?



HiPoint 4095.  Awesome weapons for those of us who like to carry a sidearm and long gun but only one ammo! Cowboy
kinda sold me on this gun ... Thanks, Cowboy!! 

P.S.  DHS doesn't have any.


----------



## JEV

Danang Sailor said:


> HiPoint 4095.  Awesome weapons for those of us who like to carry a sidearm and long gun but only one ammo! Cowboy
> kinda sold me on this gun ... Thanks, Cowboy!!
> 
> P.S.  DHS doesn't have any.



For those interested, here is the 9mm carbine Model 995TS (tactical stock). I also have the 4095TS, and will be getting the 4595TS to go with my .45 ACP. These are very accurate carbines out to 75-100 yards.






I scoped this one with a Red Dot...


----------



## loboloco

I would actually be surprised and disappointed if DHS were not 'preparing for a civil war'.  It is after all, part of their job description.
The US military has been actively gaming this type of thing since the early 80's that I know of.  Quite probably even before then.  
It's called 'worse case scenario' preparation.


----------



## tiredretired

We are heading down a very precipitous path as a country right now. Our so called president elects to kick off his campaign on Karl Marx's 194th birthday.  Coincidence?  Those of you that were Boy Scouts know the motto.  Be Prepared.


----------



## squerly

That's a sweet firearm Jev.


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> That's a sweet firearm Jev.


They are also fun to shoot. At $239 for the 9mm and $249 for the .40 ACP, they are very affordable to own.


----------



## Danang Sailor

JEV said:


> They are also fun to shoot. At $239 for the 9mm and $249 for the .40 ACP, they are very affordable to own.



Fun to shoot and accurate to boot!  Hard to beat that deal.  My 4095 will cut pretty little .75 inch (max) three shot groups all
day @ 25 yards.  Zombies don't stand a chance.


----------



## JEV

Danang Sailor said:


> Fun to shoot and accurate to boot!  Hard to beat that deal.  My 4095 will cut pretty little .75 inch (max) three shot groups all
> day @ 25 yards.  Zombies don't stand a chance.


 Like this???


----------



## 300 H and H

Nice, but will it penetrate body armour? I think if SHTF, I would want a carbine that is at least 2,500 fps. and no larger that .30 caliber. Preferably less than .30, maybe .25...IMHO you need to be able to poke holes in a vest at 100+ yards. Don't want the Zombies any closer than that if it can be helped...

Regards, K


----------



## Cowboy

300 H and H said:


> Nice, but will it penetrate body armour? I think if SHTF, I would want a carbine that is at least 2,500 fps. and no larger that .30 caliber. Preferably less than .30, maybe .25...IMHO you need to be able to poke holes in a vest at 100+ yards. Don't want the Zombies any closer than that if it can be helped...
> 
> Regards, K


 Whats wrong with between the eyes.


----------



## Kane

For the 1911 crowd.  Cheap, easy carbine conversion. Guaranteed to kill zombies ... and those pesky wayward Democrats looking in vain for their government to give them more.


----------



## Danang Sailor

300 H and H said:


> Nice, but will it penetrate body armour? I think if SHTF, I would want a carbine that is at least 2,500 fps. and no larger that .30 caliber. Preferably less than .30, maybe .25...IMHO you need to be able to poke holes in a vest at 100+ yards. Don't want the Zombies any closer than that if it can be helped...
> 
> Regards, K



Hopefully WTSHTF body armor isn't going to be a big peoblem.  If it is ...



Cowboy said:


> Whats wrong with between the eyes.



Nothing.  The cranio-occular cavity is always an option, as long as your piece (and you) have the necessary accuracy.
This does!


----------



## Danang Sailor

JEV said:


> Like this???



Yep, just like that.  Only mine tend to look a bit like clover due to my habit of running three shot groups.  Can't imagine
where I picked up that habit.


----------



## SShepherd

just an FYI, you're starting to tread on dangerous discussion grounds when talking about whats needed to penetrate vests', etc. All that info is on the web...I don't think Doc would appreciate and "visits" concerning chat on his forum.

just saying


----------



## 300 H and H

To all the visitors who read this thread, it was only a joking discussion of shooting ficticious "zombies" any reference to vests was only in the uneventfull case said zoombies were able to procure one some how........

In other words we were just joking around a bit.


----------



## muleman RIP

If you can hold between the eyes it don't much matter what they are wearing.


----------



## FrancSevin

This thread scares the crap outta me.

BTW Hollowpoits do not penetrate body armour,  whichthe Government agents allwear.  

It is designed to cause as much tissue damage as possible. To be as lethal as possible.  Not exactly suited for crowd control.

It's use is frowned on by Geneva Convention and the Unitied Nations.

Jus sayin'


----------



## Danang Sailor

JEV,

Like this?  (Not a good picture - I'll get a better with a real camera [not a cell phone] next time at the range.)


----------



## pirate_girl

Not to brag or anything, but I've posted a pic of my target practice with the .380 on here.
1-2-3.. right in the middle.. first round..
That is, if we're all tryin' to be bad guys and show our skillz..

Bobcat once told me not to show my guns on here or anything related to it (them)..
That was the only time I did.
Haven't done it since.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> This thread scares the crap outta me.
> 
> BTW Hollowpoits do not penetrate body armour,  whichthe Government agents allwear.
> 
> It is designed to cause as much tissue damage as possible. To be as lethal as possible.  Not exactly suited for crowd control.
> 
> *It's use is frowned on by Geneva Convention and the Unitied Nations.*
> 
> Jus sayin'



Which dust-up all started in 1898 when the Germans objected to the hollow-point bullets being made by the British at
their arsenal at Dum Dum, India; they claimed the ammo produced "excessive and inhumane" wounds.  There were
three strange things about their protest:  it was based on test performed with sporting arms, not military weapons; the tests
did not compare the "dumdums" in .303 with the soft lead .58 caliber bullets they replaced, and; the hollow-point .303
rounds appeared to be *much* more effective in use that the stuff the Germans were shooting.  (Some folks feel that last
point was the _whole point_ of the German protest.)

The really stupid thing is that modern FMJ ammo, the only "humane" rounds approved for truly civilized killing (add
dripping sarcasm to taste) actually cause more battlefield carnage than hollow-points!  Methinks it's time for us to
re-evaluate this entire "excessive and inhumane" concept as it applies to things that are, in essence, meant to _*kill*_*!! *


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Which dust-up all started in 1898 when the Germans objected to the hollow-point bullets being made by the British at
> their arsenal at Dum Dum, India; they claimed the ammo produced "excessive and inhumane" wounds. There were
> three strange things about their protest: it was based on test performed with sporting arms, not military weapons; the tests
> did not compare the "dumdums" in .303 with the soft lead .58 caliber bullets they replaced, and; the hollow-point .303
> rounds appeared to be *much* more effective in use that the stuff the Germans were shooting. (Some folks feel that last
> point was the _whole point_ of the German protest.)
> 
> The really stupid thing is that modern FMJ ammo, the only "humane" rounds approved for truly civilized killing (add
> dripping sarcasm to taste) actually cause more battlefield carnage than hollow-points! Methinks it's time for us to
> re-evaluate this entire "excessive and inhumane" concept as it applies to things that are, in essence, meant to _*kill*_*!! *


 
I have no problem with the ammo. I have a problem with the hypocracy often involved in attempts to make war "humane." 

As forthis conversation the point is tht if Homeland security was preparing for civil unrest,this ammo would be ill advised. Unless lethality was, in fact, paramount.

Making the conspiracy concerns a bit out of sink with the purchase.

When Homeland Security purchases 400,000,000 rounds of rubber bullets,then I'll worry.


----------



## duflochy

JEV said:


> They are also fun to shoot. At $239 for the 9mm and $249 for the .40 ACP, they are very affordable to own.



I have not seen them at this price, where can I find one?????


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> When Homeland Security purchases 400,000,000 rounds of rubber bullets,then I'll worry.


I don't think you have to seriously worry until the UN starts basing solders on our shores.


----------



## Danang Sailor

duflochy said:


> I have not seen them at this price, where can I find one?????



If there is a Cabelas near you, check with them.  They put these on sale at about this price every year.  (The last such sale at our
local store was about six months ago.)


----------



## RedRocker

What kind of magazines do they use?


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> I don't think you have to seriously worry until the UN starts basing solders on our shores.


 
The UN doesn't hae any 
soldiers" Technicaly, they use the military assets of member nations. Usually ours.

Which means they have them here already.

However, for the moment, we are relatively safe.









*...........THE SECOND AMENDMENT.............*

*OUR FIRST HOMELAND SECURITY SYSTEM*


----------

